# Male Guniea pig question



## piercedboy18 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey guys, 
Before chirtsmas i brought a male guniea pig from pets at home. Basically I was in there and he was in the re-homing section and apparently had been brought back by the owners because he had a head tilt. The vet has seen him and says there is nothing wrong. 
The only problem is that I now think he might be lonely. I have three rabbits who live together in a seperate hutch. But would i be able to put another male guniea pig with him? I've been told a young male would be ok, but i don't want to get another to find i have two lone males because they don't get on.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

you cant keep rabbits and guinea-pigs together I'm afraid. They dont speak the same language for a start. 

I dont think guinea pigs can get head tilt, do you mean an ear infection? or parasitic worms what did you treat him with? 

You would be best going to a proper animal rescue centre and adopting some more guinea pigs. If you have the space for more than a pair I would get your boy neutered and get him a pair of girlfriends. If you dont have the space then you could consider putting him with an older male but you would be best to let the rescue try and bond them for you. 

Where abouts are you based we might be able to recommend some rescue centers near you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2012)

piercedboy18 said:


> Hey guys,
> Before chirtsmas i brought a male guniea pig from pets at home. Basically I was in there and he was in the re-homing section and apparently had been brought back by the owners because he had a head tilt. The vet has seen him and says there is nothing wrong.
> The only problem is that I now think he might be lonely. I have three rabbits who live together in a seperate hutch. But would i be able to put another male guniea pig with him? I've been told a young male would be ok, but i don't want to get another to find i have two lone males because they don't get on.


Please don't put him with your rabbits, the main reason being that all rabbits carry bordatella in their nasal passage which can be fatal to guinea pigs.
Either get him a same sex friend or have him neutered by a rodent savvy vet so he can live with a couple sows.


----------



## piercedboy18 (Jun 9, 2009)

Nah I wasn't going to put him with the rabbits. They just live next door to his cage. 
He has got a head tilt. He's been checked by several vets and has been an on going problem for a while. But theres nothing wrong. It doesn't seem to affect him. 
I may try and get him neutured. Get him a female or two. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

Think you may be a bit confused guys - the OP is asking whether they can put another male guinea pig in with him, not a rabbit.

OP, when we had guinea pigs we put a father and son together and they were fine, but the son didn't get on with his two brothers when the father died. Not sure if that was because it was 2 versus 1 or because his brothers had been alone just the two of them for so long beforehand.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2012)

Ohhh, I should read things properly, rather than just skim over


----------



## piercedboy18 (Jun 9, 2009)

Grace_Lily said:


> Think you may be a bit confused guys - the OP is asking whether they can put another male guinea pig in with him, not a rabbit.
> 
> OP, when we had guinea pigs we put a father and son together and they were fine, but the son didn't get on with his two brothers when the father died. Not sure if that was because it was 2 versus 1 or because his brothers had been alone just the two of them for so long beforehand.


So it's kind of a hit and miss situation. . . Sometimes it works out and other times it don't. Maybe i should just try it.

Thanks for your replys.


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

Many rescues will help you with a 'piggy dating service' - meaning you can try piggies with yours and if it doesn't work you don't have to adopt. You can bond males together. An adult and a younger male will usually work reasonably well, but they may fall out when little 1's hormones kick in. Older piggies don't work as often but if you get lucky with the right mix they are more likely to stay together after a successful bonding as their hormones have already settled.

I would use neutering as a last resort to be honest. I know alot of vets are getting more practised at neutering small animals but I still wouldn't be totally happy with it. If he is neutered then there is a really good chance that a bond with a female will work, but I don't think it's worth the risk of the op and GA if he will bond with a boy.

Good luck!


----------

